# formula for a speeding fine



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

hey hows it going i havent been here in a while but i was wondering if any one knows the formula for speeding fines in Rhode Island i know massachusetts formula but i just wanting to know RI's if any of you guys know it, also i did do a search and coulnt find any thing.
thnaks,
-Dan


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

7*Violation Fine Schedule. *The following administrative fines are assessed for certain speed law violations. I. Driving below the minimum speed (i.e., impeding traffic)-$50; violating the basic speed rule-$50; exceeding the posted speed limit on bridges ans structures-$50; driving in the right lane when not driving at the normal speed of traffic-$50; and, violating the law regarding due care by drivers-$50. II. For a 1st offense of speeding 1 to 15 MPH in excess of the posted speed limit-a fine of $50. For a 2nd offense (within 12 months) where the speed is up to an excess of 15 MPH over the posted speed-a fine of $10 per MPH over the speed limit. And, for a 3rd or subsequent offense (within 12 months) where the speed is up to an excess of 15 MPH over the posted speed-a fine of $15 per MPH over the speed limit. III. For a 1st offense of speeding ≥16 MPH in excess of the posted speed limit-a mandatory fine of $10 per MPH over the speed limit. For a 2nd offense (within 12 months) of speeding ≥16 MPH in excess of the posted speed limit-a mandatory fine of $15 per MPH over the speed limit. And, for a 3rd or subsequent offense (within 12 months) of speeding ≥16 MPH in excess of the posted speed limit-a mandatory fine of $20 per MPH over the speed limit. '31-41.1-4(a) & (b) ​


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

thank you so if i was doing 80 in 65 it should only be 150?


----------

